# new pic's !!!



## cichlidioot (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello all,

These are new pic's of my Central American cichliden. Most beautiful of all find I the synspilum, but the bocourty and the carpinte are also beautiful. The behaviour of these fish is interestingly and sometimes astonishing























































Greets ADRI


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Very beautiful! I just got some bocourti I can't wait till they get big! The male is already pretty colorful. How big are our bocourti?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great pics!! they are beautiful!


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

they truly are beautiful fish. I also have synspilum and carpintis and I'm trying to get an lfs to do a Rapp's order so I can get a bocourti and pearsi.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 21, 2005)

beautiful fish, i really like the bocourti


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Those are beautiful fish. :wink:


----------

